# Need a new gas grill



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

The gas grill at our river cabin died after many years of faithful service.
I'm looking for a replacement for less than $400.
What do ya'll recommend?


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

I have not cooked on a gas grill in a number of years so I am no help there but, if it were me, I would save up another $200 or so and get a Big Green Egg from Escambia Electric. Just my $0.02.


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

joebuck said:


> I have not cooked on a gas grill in a number of years so I am no help there but, if it were me, I would save up another $200 or so and get a Big Green Egg from Escambia Electric. Just my $0.02
> 
> Plus two


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah, I got a BGE and love it! Sometimes though we just want to throw some sausage on the grill without firing up the BGE. So we keep gas grills also.


----------



## BeulahFF06 (Feb 23, 2010)

Home Depot has some good deals right now on some, I got a charbroil infer red grill there a few years ago and i have had zero issues with it being even cooking to rust. I think they around $350-$400 for a good sized one.

If you feel like you may want to run with one of those dual fuel ones check academy and there like $250 but not sure about quality


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Academy had a double wide gas grill with a detachable smoker box that my gpa said he picked up for around 375.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

*grills*

Weber.
Moving soon, so I am retiring mine after 20+ years on the screened porch.
A Weber is hard to beat, I had a Genesis series.
That being said, I am curious about the new infrared grills.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

BeulahFF06 said:


> Home Depot has some good deals right now on some, I got a charbroil infer red grill there a few years ago and i have had zero issues with it being even cooking to rust. I think they around $350-$400 for a good sized one.
> 
> If you feel like you may want to run with one of those dual fuel ones check academy and there like $250 but not sure about quality


 
Our model airplane club just bought a new stainless steel one for $300, at Home Depot I think. It's a very nice grill with side burner.

Rick


----------

